# Can someone help me with this.



## Ajax DR (Feb 10, 2009)

So sleep lately has become so unsatisfying and so unrestful that it's starting to bug me a lot! Now not only on top of waking up really early in the morning and not being able to sleep, I also have very weird inner things happening while I am asleep. For example last night it seems as though while I'm asleep I hear like a voice followed by tons of dreams and not even in order it's like a cluster of things happening in my mind while I'm asleep. It goes from dreaming, to hearing songs in my head, to like thinking I'm hearing voice's and it's like I'm aware of the voice and all of this shit happening while I'm asleep. It's starting to take it's toll on me it's like I feel I'm becoming a schizophrenic and that I'm about to lose it. And the last dream I had it was like about time travel and superpowers and my dreaming brain was like "yeah that's real" but it was like I was aware and was like " no it's not" and I started to think I was becoming delusional. Man this is becoming really hard.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hmmm interesting. I've had times when I was sleeping and would be somewhere inbetween a sleep state and an awake state while having vivid dreams. It's like I would be having a dream but be aware of it, yet I wasn't fully awake. It really is annoying cuz I never feel like I've actually slept when that happens. Have you tried taking Melatonin? It's a natural sleep aid and works well for a lot of people.


----------



## IbizaParadise (Apr 7, 2009)

well maybe you should try Valerian Root Tea or even the pills..Its natural and its a good sleep aid..


----------



## crystalr0w3 (May 28, 2009)

YOu seem disturbed. I also experienced that before when I'm worried over something. It gives me anxiety and insomnia. Thinking at night when you are about to sleep makes your mind active and that's the cause why you can't sleep. At those moments I asked others on what I should do and they just said that I have to relax and let loose of the worry. I did and they are right. Now, I have a normal sleep and sometimes I can't fight being sleepy when my friends and I having a night out. So I also want to share with you the technique. Just let go of your worry no matter what it is. It will make you more relaxed and when you are relaxed, your body calms and you sleeps. Try not to think when you are about to sleep for you to fell asleep.


----------



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

i've never been able to sleep well... i used to be able to "stress" myself into sleep. Not stress like panic, but stress like force myself to stop thinking; i would stress about all the reasons i NEEDED to get sleep, but then stop every negative thought and just let go... tell myself i had no other choice... In one way this was useful (like when i worked a lot), but i think i only really could do that when i was sleep deprived. right now i'm not working and i'm developed a worse dp. Then i thought my problem was too much stress and over working myself... now i'm disappointed to find that i can't hide behind that excuse anymore...


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

i know exactly what you mean, i thought my job was the reason for all this so i quit, now i don't do anything hardly and it's just as bad..it is nice to not have to deal with daily stresses on top of dp but i think if i could find something to occupy my time the dp wouldn't be as bad.


----------



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

i know how that is... it was pretty much the same with me - it seems like i can jump from one extreme to the other - but neither is healthy and dp is still there either way - only problem i have is in the middle, i can't casually do anything, either i'm working my ass off or i'm lifeless to the world; lately i've be more lifeless than not but i'm not sure which is worse


----------

